# Old School PPI PAR 245 and FRX-322



## Tbagg (Mar 15, 2008)

Just listed these. A near perfect Precision Power PAR 245 from the late '90's and a FRX-322 from the early '90's. I would have posted in this forum to give you guys first crack, but I don't have a high enough post count. Let me know if you have any questions.

PAR 245:
Old School Precision Power PPI Par 245 1 2 DIN Preamp EQ Mint | eBay

FRX 322:
Precision Power PPI FRX 322 Active Two Way Four Channel Crossover 1 2 DIN | eBay


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would expect the PAR-245 to go for $200 or more...very nice with box and manual...

The FRX-322 might for $125 or better since it has the DIN cables with it but it's not as desirable with all those DINs on the input/outside side (at least not to me)...I almost pulled the trigger on it though...so close...but I already have a stack of these and can't justify $100 just to get the cables I'd like to have (but don't need)...also, the plug in the pic for this items look like it's the same as the PAR-245 but it should be different...this is the older version that uses the 3 socket hard drive style connector...


----------



## Tbagg (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the info. Maybe I should up the buy-it now price! Na, I can't do that...


----------



## dirt ninja (Nov 27, 2012)

what was your buy it now? I sent you a pm btw.


----------

